# Faye's Page



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

Me and Carolyn have been talking about Faye andthe fact that she goes in tomorrow morn around 8:15. Carolynwanted to see some pictures and here they are.Therehere forall to see. Itshard tyo have Faye go under theknife so if anyone has something nice to say please do


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

Faye in the dark


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

another under the bed shoot


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

fly bye


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

close up


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2005)

Give her a big kiss from me and Bo  We love her and want the best for her!

I wish I could hold your hand and wait with you, but since I can't, know that we are all thinking of you and Faye!


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

taking a nap


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

hanging out on my leg


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

myself and Faye


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

myself and Faye ( I just cut myhair to about 5cm long on wensday)


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

Faye chasing me


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Give her a big kiss from me and Bo  We love herand want the best for her!
> 
> I wish I could hold your hand and wait with you, but since I can't, know that we are all thinking of you and Faye!


Thanks bo b bunny thats what I need to hear


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 13, 2005)

Aww PeterI hope everything goes ok for our girl tomorrow! Please keep us updated when you can.

Lovely pictures, Faye is so cute, I just love that little face!

You will be in my thoughts!

Vickie


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 13, 2005)

Lol.... great pictures! Your rabbit Faye is justbeautiful. I especially love the picture where she is looking out thewindow. It's just such a gorgeous shot. 

What's weird is that you look like my husband's twin.... It's souncanny. He even has his hair the same length too. You know what theysay, though.... about how everyone has a twin somewhere in the world?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 13, 2005)

I really like the close-up, Peter. 

Encore - Encore!!

I haven't seen enough.

This definitely doesn't do. I'm waiting for the perfect picture of her, and I haven't seen it yet.


-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 13, 2005)

She is such a sweet bunny! 

Best of Luck tomorrow. I'm sure she'll do fine. Youare giving her a great gift. Give her kisses and cuddles fromDasiy, Sage, Basil and me.

Keep us updated!

Jen


----------



## SLRabbits (Feb 13, 2005)

She is such a beauty. Be sure to let us know howeverything goes. I am sure she will do wonderful tomorrow, and be backto her old self in no time at all. 

~Nichole


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 13, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Lol.... great pictures! Your rabbit Faye is just beautiful.I especially love the picture where she is looking out the window. It'sjust such a gorgeous shot.
> 
> What's weird is that you look like my husband's twin.... It's souncanny. He even has his hair the same length too. You know what theysay, though.... about how everyone has a twin somewhere in theworld?




I fully believe that, hopefully that picture will turn into a painting one day.


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 13, 2005)

Good luck with Faye tomorrow


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2005)

Fay is a beauty, and for some reason i pictured you older than you are.. Best wishes for the lil dear


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 13, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote: *


> ( I just cut myhair to about 5cm long on wensday)


Ooooo you have to share pictures of the clean-cut look! hehe


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 13, 2005)

dr_peter_kraz wrote:


> *sandhills_rabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lol....great pictures! Your rabbit Faye is just beautiful. I especially lovethe picture where she is looking out the window. It's just such agorgeous shot.
> ...



Oh, it's going to be!! I've got to paint that picture, because I amjust in love with it!!! I just love the thought of a dreamy littlebunny gazing out a window at the snow outside.... it's just sopicturesque!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 13, 2005)

Is Faye being spayed tomorrow? I know she's having surgery.... it's nothing serious is it?


----------



## Lassie (Feb 13, 2005)

Why is Faye going infor? I think she will be ok, Buster says hi,Love,Delia


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Feb 13, 2005)

Good luck, She is a beauty! I can't wait to see the painting


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 13, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!

I'm sure she'll be fine! Give her a big hug for me!!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 13, 2005)

Best of luck to both of you!!!



I'm sure she'll do just great!

Rose


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Feb 13, 2005)

rabbitluvr04 wrote:


> Good luck, She is a beauty! I can't wait to see the paining


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 13, 2005)

i think we need to add dr peter to the sexy guys on the forums list!!


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 14, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Is Faye being spayed tomorrow? I know she's havingsurgery.... it's nothing serious is it?


yea shes getting spayed, but me and Carolyn are concerned because thevet tech told me to stop food and water after 7pm. Which Idid no such thing but I am going to have a word with the vet about thisand if he agrees me and Faye are going to cancel the appointment and goelse where for the spaying. But I sure everything well befind. Thank you all for being here with me. I'mglad I don't have to do this on my own.

Love 

Peter &amp; Faye

P.S. _I think you will all love the clean cut look (I do) I'm very pleased with it.._


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 14, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> i think we need to add dr peter to the sexy guys on theforums list!!




hahahahaha


----------



## Gabby (Feb 14, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> yea shes getting spayed, but me and Carolyn are concernedbecause the vet tech told me to stop food and water after7pm. Which I did no such thing but I am going to have a wordwith the vet about this and if he agrees me and Faye are going tocancel the appointment and go else where for the spaying. ButI sure everything well be find. Thank you all for being herewith me. I'm glad I don't have to do this on my own.
> 
> Love
> 
> ...


it may be a case of an IDIOT tech who doesn't know rabbitsgiving advice, but yes please do see what the vet says, and if the vetagrees with the tech RUN RUN RUN far away from that vet. OtherwiseSpeak to the vet and let them know their tech is giving out BADadvice. OUr prayers are with you and paws are crossed.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 14, 2005)

*what??? i didnt say it!!!*

*dr_peter_kraz wrote: *


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i think weneed to add dr peter to the sexy guys on the forums list!!
> ...


----------



## bumperbunny12 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, i have had (and i am sure others havehad)bad experiences with vets who don't know anything aboutrabbits. Once i took a bunny in for fur mites, i suggestedfur mites, but the vet blew me off and perscribed a $215 per rabbitcure. YEAH RIGHT!:shock: In the endI wasright and the cure for the whole rabbitry cost me $1.29

My point is that i wouldn't dare let a vet who knows very little aboutrabbits get near one of my bunnnies with a knife. I don'tcare how many dogs, cats, skunks or squirrels they have spayedbefore! When i go to a vet i find myself starting to quizthem on rabbit diseases and rabbits in general--lol! 

Good luck! It should be fine. Faye is a beautiful rabbit. I love her [shadow=orange]color[/shadow]


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 14, 2005)

I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:


> i think we need to add dr peter to the sexy guys on the forums list!!



ROTFL!!!!!! You better becareful what you say.... Faye might get upset that youre talking about her owner in that way!


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 14, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote: *


> I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:
> 
> 
> > i think we need to add dr peter to the sexy guys on the forums list!!
> ...


Thats rightsandhill rabbits, Faye does not like other women.


----------



## gjsara (Feb 14, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote: *


> Thats right sandhill rabbits, Faye does not like other women.




she likes me pete!!! dont you liehello mydearest friend, do not take her in please, i really dont have a goodfeeling about this. ill talk to you tomarow

sara


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Faye is adorable - that pic where is islaying across your legs, all fluffy looking is just wonderful! Goodluck with the spay - suprised the tech said to withhold food &amp;water :?, but perhaps he/she isn't rabbit savvy. As long as the vet is,thre should be no problems. Thinking of youboth - Jan


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you so much,

I have missed all of you. Oh and such a welcome.I'm flattered. All the pictures above were lost on mycomputer so now I having themback means a lot tome. Faye has lost 1 1/2 pounds since this picture bye theway. I see there is a lot of new people with some greatquestions. I cant tell you how happy I am to be chatting withyou. And I love talking about buns ( for people reading thisis the best place for it). So I have so new information aboutabscesses and treatment (which I don't have time tonight but I plan onposting it tomorrow). Faye just came out on top after havingan abscess the size of a golf ball on her foot, she one strongbun. I'll get into it more tomorrow but (like I was tellingRabbit girl ) injections of penicillin was the real hero. Itwill be great to get feed back about it.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

It's nice to see you back.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, hello stranger. Nice to see you again 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jan 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome back to the forum!!! Can't wait for some updates on that sweet Faye. Beckie


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 25, 2006)

:angelandbunny:we need to pray for Faye as sheis wonderful and loved and I'm sure will come home safely. We love youFaye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 1, 2006)

:bump

for an old thread with a new title and amove to the Bunny Blogs! 

(how is Faye?)



RO Staff 

:group


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 2, 2006)

MORE PICTURES?? Of you also? How did her spay go?


----------

